# Breeders - guesses on what the puppies might be?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescue took in a Golden female with her litter of 4 day old puppies. The puppies are a dark copper color, not a shade I had ever seen in Golden Retriever puppies. Any guesses on what they might be a mix of or are they Golden Retrievers?

4 Days old









10 Days old









Mama









Litter 4 days old









Litter 10 days old


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG.... I'm in love...... with ALL of them. Mom is beautiful !!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OMG.... I'm in love...... with ALL of them. Mom is beautiful !!!!!


 
You need another one, put in an applicaton!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> You need another one, put in an applicaton!


I would love to, but I'm afraid hubby would shoot me. He keeps telling me 4 is our limit.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

They actually look alot like my dark golden litters. Mine are normally that dark.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

_I would love to, but I'm afraid hubby would shoot me. He keeps telling me 4 is our limit._

Betty, you have Penny, Abby, Cody and number four? Just nosey.

Margaret


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

look golden to me....mamma is a rich gold, maybe daddy tooo


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Look golden to me at this point. Could change of course as they get older.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> _I would love to, but I'm afraid hubby would shoot me. He keeps telling me 4 is our limit._
> 
> Betty, you have Penny, Abby, Cody and number four? Just nosey.
> 
> Margaret


I have Penny, Maggie, Cody and a little old Aussie girl named Sydney. My older son found her 10 years ago on Christmas Eve when he was home from college. We searched and searched for her home with no luck and Michael proudly claimed her as his. When he packed up to go back to school, I said, well are you taking Syd??? The response, of course, was that he couldn't have the dog in his apt. SO.... 10 years later, Michael's finished law school, did a clerkship, got married, hsa 2 kids, and Syd is right here where she's always been. ROFL. She's probably about 13 now, deaf and a little cranky but perky as ever. She is tolerant of the sporting kids but would really rather be off by herself.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

They very well could be Goldens, given the color of the dam.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep, I agree with everyone else. They certainly look golden to me.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> They actually look alot like my dark golden litters. Mine are normally that dark.


Yuppers  Those puppies do look 100% Golden


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I saw a picture from Hooties Litter(He was already gone to his first home) and they were pretty darn close in color


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I thought they look GR/Lab but I am not a breeder so I'm just guessing. They are gorgeous babies!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'm no expert..*

They could be all Golden Ret., or Maybe a Golden Ret./Lab mix.

I love them all!! A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!


----------

